# Is my plant ready? PICS OF TRICS N PLANT



## TommyTwoTokes (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my first outdoor grow in many may years, Im in the lower NY area near the BRONX. Do my TRICHS look ready? how much longer till harvest? Today was the last day I fertilized her with super bloom. Should I stop totally and start to flush? Thanks in advance for all the advice.
edit


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Warduke 

Your weeks away yet.

How long has she been in flower?

eace:


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Sep 21, 2009)

I noticed it starting to flower in the second to third week of august


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2009)

She will take a total of 8-9 weeks of flowering to be ready for harvest, so your a way off yet.

The only true way to judge is Trichome colour, but it seems you already know about Trichomes :aok:

eace:


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I was confused because i saw small amounts of trichomes on the leaves and was nervous they would be turning amber soon.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2009)

Come back in 4 weeks and ask the same question 

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 21, 2009)

The trichs on the leaves may turn amber first. I look at the small leaves next to the buds. In your pics, I see half cloudy, some partly clear and some clear. 4 weeks might be right, but show us more in 2 weeks. Some turn the corner to amber faster than others.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

You will be amazed at the difference a couple three four weeks will make.  Those girls look great now.....but they gonna beef up and expand!


----------



## Hick (Sep 22, 2009)

> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html .......
thanks


----------



## new2it! (Sep 22, 2009)

could somone please do a quick photoshop job and show exactly what to look for.   thanks!


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2009)

new2it! said:
			
		

> could somone please do a quick photoshop job and show exactly what to look for.   thanks!


click the "Resources" link in the toolbar above. scroll down to the "Harvesting information"..
lotsa' pictures and information


----------



## new2it! (Sep 23, 2009)

yea sorry I should look before I post  but thanks!


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

warduke said:
			
		

> This is my first outdoor grow in many may years, Im in the lower NY area near the BRONX. Do my TRICHS look ready? how much longer till harvest? Today was the last day I fertilized her with super bloom. Should I stop totally and start to flush? Thanks in advance for all the advice.
> edit



thought u had to look at the buds to tell if it was ready?


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Sep 29, 2009)

here is what she looks like a week later. I just fertilized her with Super Bloom and only do it once a week. I am thinking I shouldnt fertilize any more, should I just water for now on?


----------



## 420benny (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice pics! Pics 4 and 5 tell the story. The calyxes are swelling, but the trichs are still cloudy and partly cloudy. See all the new white pistils? That tells us the buds are still in the packing it on stage and getting fatter and better. You still have a ways to go. I can see why you are a little impatient. It looks like you are growing on a balcony and neighbors can see her? You still have weeks to go, sorry.


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Sep 29, 2009)

Im not worried much about the neighbors,just a tiny bit lol most of these people probably dont even know what it is and as long as no one tries to climb up and steal her im OK... I am afraid the trichs will turn fast and get amber or dark too quick but they are still partly cloudy. I just want to taste her already lol.. You think I should keep fertilizing her with the super bloom?


----------



## 420benny (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes!


----------

